# Wanna to try experience the Glo!



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Glofish fluroscent fish are far more than just another type of aquarium fish. The fluorescence offers a stunning experience unlike any other. "Try experience the Glo!" For myself looking at these incredible photos & watching the amazing videos (Youtube)!" 

I really wanted this so badly & instantly fell I love with the look and feel glow of Glo aquarium tank. I cannot afford to spend on all these things that is what I am looking for. I am so pleased to find everything except my old 10 g aquarium tank in my closet. Really simple and very cheap to buy few things are black gravel, black background wallpaper, 25 w blue tubular aquarium lamp light and colorful glo artificial plants. It is better than nothing! Nice colorful guppies fish! Can't wait for my Christmas present coming soon this month! After Christmas as I am planning to rebuild 10 g "Glofish Aquarium Tank". 

"MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!" *gaming


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hey Aqua-purell,glo fish are nothing more than simple zebra danios that were once injected with jelly fish genes and they passed on that trait.dont waist your money on a "GLO FISH TANK"they are nothing more than the basics and they market them as something new to trick dumb(not you)people into buying them because they have special lights or something else.get a 20 gallon long for them get a led light that switches colors like ice said and some black gravel and your set.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Glofish® are a genetically modified fish originally developed to test water pollution but the company realised there was a market for them. 
They started with zebra danios but now there are skirt tetras & tiger barbs as well, none of these fish are suitable for a 10 gallon or the little kits sold under the Glofish® brand.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I believe that it is genetic, not injected. They also use tetras, not just danios. Finding a real x-ray tetra with natural colors is getting harder.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nothing really wrong with glofish!
They are a marvel of science and no where near as contorversial as ; tattoed,painted,injected,ballon or several other "man made" fish.
It is really interesting how they were developed and how they keep adding different colors with "DNA" from other creatures(most marine!).
Here is some info and history on them;
GloFish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Hopefully they are a little more affordable ($$$) these days?


----------



## oldgoose52 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have always liked the zebra danio. When I took my girls to look at fish they had to have some glofish. We ended up with three glofish three zebras and six rummies. 
I did manage to get a good shot of all three types of fish plus my rubberlipped pleco. Ya know Joe Plecco?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Nothing really wrong with glofish!
> They are a marvel of science and no where near as contorversial as ; tattoed,painted,injected,ballon or several other "man made" fish.
> It is really interesting how they were developed and how they keep adding different colors with "DNA" from other creatures(most marine!).
> Here is some info and history on them;
> ...


man made fish?then what do you think of blood parrots?but no,,they still cost about 3 or 6 bucks a pop.to much for me to spend on a school of six of them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

big b said:


> man made fish?then what do you think of blood parrots?but no,,they still cost about 3 or 6 bucks a pop.to much for me to spend on a school of six of them.


Sorry I didn't mention the blood parrot.
They are a big NO NO also!
They are man made and exactly what man has done is still "secret".
The fact a fish is "sterile" upon its own attempt to breed should say enough HUH?*i/d*
If the Glofish are 3-6$ that's alot better then 18$ when they came out!


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Fancy guppy varieties are man made, as are the Bettas we keep & there are hundreds of others but it has been done by selective breeding unlike Glofish® which have been genetically modified.
Don't get me wrong, I personally don't like hybrids or exaggerated body shapes, fins etc & wouldn't keep them & I'm glad Glofish® are illegal here, just pointing out that a lot of the fish we keep could be considered man made.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

FF is correct!
Many of our/my favorites are man made;many varieties of goldfish,most long finned what evers,and even our common fancy guppy.YES!
I find the long finned white cloud one of the most beautiful fish going(man made).
I probly should have been more specific and said" man made defects"!
Even in well managed man made fish( gold fish /bettas) our obsession with long fins or whatever has "handicapped" an animal for our pleasure.
There was a real reason for the developement of the glofish(it's in the link and FF said it already).
FF you're in California/Canada HUH?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

you know i think apple snails are made sterile before they are sold and shipped*or am i thinking of another animal?*


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

My computer broke down for 2 weeks so the man repaired. Finally it returned back home. Sorry I've not been post it lately. I am going to upload my three photos display.

Here they are in their 10 gal house tank. Guppies and one red betta fish are so happy to swim around. Create a beautiful natural environment for my guppies with Glo lite variety pack plastic aquarium plants. The colorful plants are great way to create true to nature settings with artificial versions of exotic, hard to maintain plants. Roots clinging to the rock-like weighted base provide a natural-look. Adds interest and natural beauty to my aquatic habitat. Enchances aquarium while producing house to reduce fish stress. Marine black gravel added to the bottom. Background black wallpaper. Looks so awesome! I loved it! "Real Glo Aquarium".


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

FishyFriend said:


> Fancy guppy varieties are man made, as are the Bettas we keep & there are hundreds of others but it has been done by selective breeding unlike Glofish® which have been genetically modified.
> Don't get me wrong, I personally don't like hybrids or exaggerated body shapes, fins etc & wouldn't keep them & I'm glad Glofish® are illegal here, just pointing out that a lot of the fish we keep could be considered man made.


Very interesting! I didn't know that fancy guppy varieties are man made, as are the Bettas too! Never thought of that! *frown. Thanks for your post!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Bumblebeechloe said:


> Here they are in their 10 gal house tank. Guppies and one red betta fish are so happy to swim around. Create a beautiful natural environment for my guppies with Glo lite variety pack plastic aquarium plants. The colorful plants are great way to create true to nature settings with artificial versions of exotic, hard to maintain plants. Roots clinging to the rock-like weighted base provide a natural-look. Adds interest and natural beauty to my aquatic habitat. Enchances aquarium while producing house to reduce fish stress. Marine black gravel added to the bottom. Background black wallpaper. Looks so awesome! I loved it! "Real Glo Aquarium".


I hate to be that person, but I disagree with some of what you are saying.
1) Guppies and bettas typically don't get along. Bettas don't care much for the guppy's long, colorful fins, and some bettas get very stressed out by the hyperactive guppies. 

2) It's easier to keep live plants than plastic plants that attract algae like crazy. Take Anubias plants. Just tie them onto rocks, and place wherever you want. The same goes for aquatic mosses, java ferns, bolbitis, and bucephalandra. Not to mention that unlike plastic plants, real plants aren't going to damage delicate fins, like those that bettas and guppies have. Live plants also have the advantage of removing ammonia and nitrates from the water, and are generally more aesthetically pleasing than plastic. 

From the way you're posting it sounds as though you're advertising the GloFish aquarium products, which I don't have an issue with, but please go through the proper channels to advertise.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That does read like a hard sell marketing brochure. Remember, the more integrated a unit or system is, the more you have to toss it when one thing breaks down. Buying a tank and assembling the parts yourself, independently, gives you a lot of control over how things work. If the filter breaks, it can be replaced. But if the filter, heater and light are one unit, and one goes, it is a lot more expensive.

As for glofish, I simply find them boring. When you first see them, there is a wow factor. But whether they modify a tetra, a barb, or a whatever, all these animals end up with the same colours. There is no variety, just a flat glow that just sort of glows. How long can you sit and look at glowing things before you get bored?

Fish communicate via colour, but the inserted glofish gene takes that ability away from them. They seem to be a dull lot, these glofish. They may draw some people to fishkeeping because of the in your face colour, but like these plastic plant glofish boxes, I doubt they don't have staying power.

Out of curiosity, the original poster running the ad says he/she is in Canada. Do you know that the sale of Glofish is illegal in Canada?


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Kehy said:


> I hate to be that person, but I disagree with some of what you are saying.
> 1) Guppies and bettas typically don't get along. Bettas don't care much for the guppy's long, colorful fins, and some bettas get very stressed out by the hyperactive guppies.
> 
> 2) It's easier to keep live plants than plastic plants that attract algae like crazy. Take Anubias plants. Just tie them onto rocks, and place wherever you want. The same goes for aquatic mosses, java ferns, bolbitis, and bucephalandra. Not to mention that unlike plastic plants, real plants aren't going to damage delicate fins, like those that bettas and guppies have. Live plants also have the advantage of removing ammonia and nitrates from the water, and are generally more aesthetically pleasing than plastic.
> ...


I just don't understand what you are talking about. Most of all those fishes are being stressed too. Any kind of species fish came from those lakes for years, years and many years. And will never quit to keep away from those fishes in in the lakes even same as in the aquariums. Many fishes tried to hide under the plants, caves and many more. 

None of us are being an expert with those aquatic plants. We all are people learning to be enjoy with those fishes challenge just for fun to be happy with it. We all are just beginner, moderate or advance experience. I am not 100% perfect. Nobody will do that. I am not familiar with those aquatic plants ok. I am just a (new) beginner to learn how to grow live aquatic plants however I am not ready for it. If I have enough time to have study on my aquatic books. I just bought that exactly name on the plant product on "Glo Lite Variety Pack Plastic Aquarium Plants".


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

navigator black said:


> That does read like a hard sell marketing brochure. Remember, the more integrated a unit or system is, the more you have to toss it when one thing breaks down. Buying a tank and assembling the parts yourself, independently, gives you a lot of control over how things work. If the filter breaks, it can be replaced. But if the filter, heater and light are one unit, and one goes, it is a lot more expensive.
> 
> As for glofish, I simply find them boring. When you first see them, there is a wow factor. But whether they modify a tetra, a barb, or a whatever, all these animals end up with the same colours. There is no variety, just a flat glow that just sort of glows. How long can you sit and look at glowing things before you get bored?
> 
> ...


I am not interested in buying of those "Glo Aquarium Tanks" and "Glofish". Just only for my own pleasure having those to get set up on my old 10 g with black gravel, black wallpaper and colorful glo aquarium plants. That was it! Never saw any glofish in Canada. I doubt it! Yes, I know the sale of Glofish is illegal in Canada.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, you are right! 
“For me it’s a question of values, it’s not a question of science. I think selling genetically modified fish as pets is wrong.... I just don’t think its right to produce a new organism just to be a pet. To me, this seems like an abuse of the power we have over life, and I’m not prepared to go there today.”


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Bumblebeechloe said:


> I just don't understand what you are talking about. Most of all those fishes are being stressed too. Any kind of species fish came from those lakes for years, years and many years. And will never quit to keep away from those fishes in in the lakes even same as in the aquariums. Many fishes tried to hide under the plants, caves and many more.


If your fish are hiding constantly, you're either keeping a particularly shy species or you're doing something wrong. Over the years since they were originally taken from the wild, virtually all captive-bred fish in the aquarium trade have become to accustomed to humans to some extent. This means that in a tank that is comfortable for the fish, they would be active and not hiding. 

This is still not an excuse to house incompatible species together.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah, so I misunderstood. It is the plastic plants that pick up the fluorescence and glow in your tank? I thought it was a glofish set-up.

One of my local, Canadian stores decided to import glowfish Danios and got nailed for it - I believe through a hobbyist complaint. I believe they had some solid fines, and worse, they will now be identified for constant inspection on their imports for awhile. I would never have reported them but it doesn't break my heart someone else did.

Bettas flare their fins to challenge, and if you have fancy guppies, their tail fins look remarkably like open Betta challenges. In the language of Bettas, they want to fight. Meanwhile, the guppy, which can't really control that unnatural finnage, is just swimming around. The Betta goes nuts at the constant challenge to its territory and the guppy is terrified of the creature that keeps attacking its tail.

Meanwhile, some herbivorous mollies think the oversized guppy and Betta fins are rotting vegetation, and develop a taste for them. 

If you keep plakat, short finned Bettas with wild type guppies and mollies, none of these things happen. It's all in the illusions from the man made fins.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I am a "to each his own" type. I certainly would not disrespect a person because they chose plastic plants from a certain company. I thought we were here to show, tell, encourage the hobby? 

I agree with the comments about betas. That is allso the reason peacocks have tails. Nearly all pretty things on male animals are there as threat displays for the reason of procreation. Even flowers are about procreation. Guppies fight too. I've seen guppies gang up, bite fins and kill another guppy. With no females in the tank, guppies can be quite combattive.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

Kehy said:


> If your fish are hiding constantly, you're either keeping a particularly shy species or you're doing something wrong. Over the years since they were originally taken from the wild, virtually all captive-bred fish in the aquarium trade have become to accustomed to humans to some extent. This means that in a tank that is comfortable for the fish, they would be active and not hiding.
> 
> This is still not an excuse to house incompatible species together.


Hey! My red betta fish is not constantly hiding there. That only one male betta fish is getting along just fine with all of my fancy guppies. They all are being so active all day long and everyday..


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

As long as they got along, you're fine. If, as the poster above understood, the fish were hiding too much, then the tank would need its decor adjusted. I don't think the fish care what colour their cover is, or whether it is a plastic , silk or real plant. Certainly, real plants play a biological role in the tank plastic won't, but as long as the fish are not harming each other, and don't seem unduly stressed, why not. 

If you like the look of the tank, you will give it the time and attention it needs. Fluorescent tanks were really popular when I was a teenager, and they are making a comeback, really. I had one, and I still remember the glow. It was a very exciting tank. 

I admit, I thought you were selling them as I thought you were promoting Glofish brand products from a country where glofish are illegal. I apologize, as I misread you.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

kalyke said:


> I agree with the comments about betas. That is allso the reason peacocks have tails. Nearly all pretty things on male animals are there as threat displays for the reason of procreation. Even flowers are about procreation. Guppies fight too. I've seen guppies gang up, bite fins and kill another guppy. With no females in the tank, guppies can be quite combattive.


What I find interesting is that we have problems in our tanks due to unnatural selection. There seem to be a lot of beginners suffering as their Bettas have finrot, a problem unheard of in clean tanks until Betta fins were artificially selected to reach such sizes that they fold over each other and become fungus traps. Giant breeder selected tails are shortening guppy lifespans, and causing the fish to swim at strange angles. The wild fish are delightful little rockets (like short-finned Bettas). Mollies used to be suggested as ideal companions for guppies, but with the changes we have wrought upon guppy bodies, it's no longer a good idea.
Cause and effect, and unintended consequences. It's interesting.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

kalyke said:


> I am a "to each his own" type. I certainly would not disrespect a person because they chose plastic plants from a certain company. I thought we were here to show, tell, encourage the hobby?
> 
> I agree with the comments about betas. That is allso the reason peacocks have tails. Nearly all pretty things on male animals are there as threat displays for the reason of procreation. Even flowers are about procreation. Guppies fight too. I've seen guppies gang up, bite fins and kill another guppy. With no females in the tank, guppies can be quite combattive.


I am not very good in taking care with real live aquatic plants. They died on me. That is why I chose plastic plants instead of real live aquatic plants. Thanks for your comment about the bettas and the plastic plants!


----------



## Bumblebeechloe (Jul 29, 2013)

navigator black said:


> As long as they got along, you're fine. If, as the poster above understood, the fish were hiding too much, then the tank would need its decor adjusted. I don't think the fish care what colour their cover is, or whether it is a plastic , silk or real plant. Certainly, real plants play a biological role in the tank plastic won't, but as long as the fish are not harming each other, and don't seem unduly stressed, why not.
> 
> If you like the look of the tank, you will give it the time and attention it needs. Fluorescent tanks were really popular when I was a teenager, and they are making a comeback, really. I had one, and I still remember the glow. It was a very exciting tank.
> 
> I admit, I thought you were selling them as I thought you were promoting Glofish brand products from a country where glofish are illegal. I apologize, as I misread you.


Thanks for your suggestion and concern about the plastic and silk plants. I am not promoting Glofish brand products. I am not interested in selling it. I am just talking about that colorful glo plastic plants that is where I just bought it from the retail store.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a sunken ship in my glow plant tank that lit up along the railings. How's that for a glow challenge? It used to be a big thing to put black light in fishstores, so the tetras would leap out at the eye.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

if it is illegal to buy or sell glofish then why bother selling glofish products?seems pretty stupid if you ask me.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

As far as I can tell, the glofish products are plants that glow in the dark. Fluorescent ones. If you are into plastic plant setups, they don't need glow fish.

Bumblebeecheechloe has some good photos posted in the galleries.

You have to imagine a seventies mall pet shop. The walls are all painted black, but spray painted fishnets and starfish are glowing. Black lights and weird fluorescents are glowing. Tanks have red, blue and purple incandescent tube bulbs. The fish, including 11 cent non GMOed zebras, look spectacularly fake, til you get them home. Pink Floyd is playing... Everything is glowing.

I don't miss seventies pet shops.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

wow,11 cents?that is the second cheapest fish i have ever heard for sale.with first being the common feeder goldfish*poor goldfish *


----------

